# Grappling Positions



## Josh (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah. I can only think of two grappling positions, standing up and being on the ground. My question is, what's your most comfortable. Whether in a street fight or competition. It seems though, in a real fight, you don't wanna go to the ground. So yeah, that makes since. And I guess, what position in a tournament gives you the edge to put on a submission? Sorry, some of my posts won't make since at first. I hope to fix it.


----------



## ace (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Josh _
> *Yeah. I can only think of two grappling positions, standing up and being on the ground. My question is, what's your most comfortable. Whether in a street fight or competition. It seems though, in a real fight, you don't wanna go to the ground. So yeah, that makes since. And I guess, what position in a tournament gives you the edge to put on a submission? Sorry, some of my posts won't make since at first. I hope to fix it. *




I Can Hook a Submisson From any Position.
& have Done So in Kumite Ju-Jitsu , Submisson Wrestlig,
Combat Zone(MMA).

My Faviorite Submisson is Juji-gatame(Cross arm Lock)
I have Used it From The Mount , Side Position, Guard , Head & Arm
& so on

Buti have also Used Many Leg locks & Chokes
after the Armbar i realy Like Toe Holds kneebars & Straight Leg Locks.

I am also Well Rounded on The feet & have Practise FMA
for 6 years.


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2003)

Oh cool ace. Lots of good techniques there too. What style's do you do?


----------



## chaosomega (Jul 3, 2003)

There are many more postitons than just those two. On the ground, you could be in mount position (on top with legs controlling opponents hips), guard position (on bottom, legs locked behind opponent), back mount (same as mount, only opponent faces down), knee-on-stomach/knee mount (on top, knee planted on opponent's stomach),  side control (you and your opponent make a right-angle, sets oppenent up for knee's to side of body head)... Of course you could be in the opponents postition in any of these scenarios. And these are just some basics. I could go into much more detail...... But I'm way to lazy, and I need to get off the computer. Later!


----------



## ace (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Josh _
> *Oh cool ace. Lots of good techniques there too. What style's do you do? *



Im also A 1st Dagree Black Belt in Modern Arnis(WMAA & Fromaly IMAF) As Well as a 1st Dagree Black Belt in Ju Jitsu (NAJJF)

I Cross Train as much as Possiable Some of the Arts
I have put Some Time in are JKD/Mauy Thai , Bondo , Wrestling

Submissons are My Strong Points & Have Brought
Me Victory's in the NYJJI / USJJF, JJIF, Joslyn's Grappling Championship, Combat Zone (MMA/NHB)

I have to give credit to my Training Partners
With out Them To push me to improve & Strive to Reach all
My Goals as well as help them with theres i would
be just another face in the Crowd so i give Props to
Jdenz,The Pegg Brothers & Thomas

As Well as former traning partners B-Abrams,Buch,Marcos, Josh Josh & Mike.


----------



## ARH (Jul 4, 2003)

For those interested in applying their grappling for self defence, knee on stomach should be the centre of your game. Not only does it prvide a wide option for submissions, it is great to strike from, and very easy to disengage from if there are multiple opponents.


----------



## ace (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARH _
> *For those interested in applying their grappling for self defence, knee on stomach should be the centre of your game. Not only does it prvide a wide option for submissions, it is great to strike from, and very easy to disengage from if there are multiple opponents. *



Agreed it is a verry good Positon,But Watch for the Inside heel hook Counter it is quickly coming out into the public eye.


----------



## ace (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Agreed it is a verry good Positon,But Watch for the Inside heel hook Counter it is quickly coming out into the public eye. *



O Yeah i've also bated people into a straight kneelock off of it.


----------



## Old Tiger (Jul 4, 2003)

> As Well as former traning partners B-Abrams,Buch,Marcos, Josh Josh & Mike. [/B]



Well now my feelings are hurt!


----------



## ace (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by catchevangelist _
> *Well now my feelings are hurt!   *



so so sorry I mean to hurt no 1
:wah: :idea: :redeme:


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 6, 2003)

Josh,

You're right, in a fight you don't want to go down to the ground on purpose.  However, it's good to train grappling in case it winds up there!  (Also, training will help you not wind up there).  

In terms of positions, there are some who like a positional paradigm (a la BJJ or Judo, perhaps even wrestling) and some who prefer not to think in terms of positions (catchwrestlers, many JJJ, some Sambo, the ROSS crowd...).

I use the positional paradigm of BJJ.  The reason for this is that position, as they use them, allows you to affect a lock, choke, strike, or other submission with less effort, because you use space and weight to your advantage.  When you are not in a dominant position and you attempt a submission, it can be done--but it will usually require more strength or explosiveness than your opponent.  

In terms of the heirarchy of positions, you will not hear the same scheme from more than one person.  Some people think the guard position (on your back, with the opponent between your legs) is a dominant position.  Others think it is a neutral position.  Some call it _slightly_  dominant.  I think it just depends on the skill level of the parties involved.  

In BJJ, the main positions you will hear about are the Mount, Side Mount (or Cross Body), Back Mount, and the Closed Guard.  There are others, including 3/4, North & South, Knee on Belly, 1-leg mount, Turtle top & Bottom, and about a dozen variations of the guard.  There are also minor control positions contained within the mechanics of each submission.  These are more advanced, and are used to set up a submission or transition prior to finishing.  

Best,

~TT


----------

